# Super Heterodyne Receiver



## laowiz (May 31, 2019)

First post here. Made a couple of these and included some mods. Never played a Data Corruptor but messed around with the Schuman circuit a lot a couple of years ago. Definitely like this circuit better.


----------



## Jbanks (May 31, 2019)

laowiz said:


> First post here. Made a couple of these and included some mods. Never played a Data Corruptor but messed around with the Schuman circuit a lot a couple of years ago. Definitely like this circuit better.


Those mods look sweet!


----------



## Robert (May 31, 2019)

Seriously?   I saw this on Instagram and had no idea that's what it was.   

Very, very cool.


----------



## laowiz (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks guys! Super fun one to play


----------



## reubenreub (Jun 1, 2019)

Incredible stuff as always! Would love to hear more about these mods if you feel like sharing.


----------



## laowiz (Jun 1, 2019)

Y


reubenreub said:


> Incredible stuff as always! Would love to hear more about these mods if you feel like sharing.



Thanks, man. Mods are pretty much just this:

- C23 (the freq cap of the PLL), instead of soldering in this cap, run 2 wires from the pads to the center pads of a DPDT toggle. Now put the C23 (.1uf) on one set of the outer DPDT lugs and then put another value on the other lugs. I'm doing the .1uf and a .01uf. Not a huge difference in sound. What's actually really cool sounding is toggling back and forth as notes are playing. Makes the phase lock loop kind of reset itself and adjust to what cap it's switching to. 

- The siren control on mine is taking the 100R for R22 and putting it on one side of a DPDT toggle and putting a 10KB pot as a variable resistor. This is the same as lag control for the Schumann PLL circuit. Adds the option to make the Oscillator make those annoying siren sounds.

- The tracking mod basically just adds a wire from the left pad of R9 that goes to the center lug of a SPST toggle, one outer lug is left unconnected to anything, the other outer lug connects to one leg of a .1uf cap and the other leg goes to ground.

- The only other thing I did is not use a pcb mounted pot for the range control and just wired it to be opposite of the siren control.

Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 3, 2019)

Wowza. Yay!


----------



## laowiz (Jun 4, 2019)

Thank you, man!


----------



## knobToucher (Jun 4, 2019)

Wow, I love it! Great work dude


----------



## laowiz (Jun 5, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> Wow, I love it! Great work dude


Thank you, it's a great sounding circuit...


----------



## nosamiam (Jun 6, 2019)

This is awesome! Care to share any details about how you did those graphics?


----------



## laowiz (Jun 6, 2019)

nosamiam said:


> This is awesome! Care to share any details about how you did those graphics?



Graphics cobbled together in photoshop. Reverse of the image printed on HP premium glossy presentation paper. Paper then ironed onto sanded enclosure top. Then a reverse acid etch. Then sprayed spray paint on sponges (blue-green, red, black) and dabbed on the paint. Dry with heat gun. Wetsand with fine grit sand paper, the top with sanding block a bit then with sandpaper and my fingers. Then clear coat!


----------



## bengarland (Jun 6, 2019)

laowiz said:


> Graphics cobbled together in photoshop. Reverse of the image printed on HP premium glossy presentation paper. Paper then ironed onto sanded enclosure top. Then a reverse acid etch. Then sprayed spray paint on sponges (blue-green, red, black) and dabbed on the paint. Dry with heat gun. Wetsand with fine grit sand paper, the top with sanding block a bit then with sandpaper and my fingers. Then clear coat!



Do you have a link (like an Instructable or a YouTube video) that explains this process in detail?


----------



## laowiz (Jun 7, 2019)

I don’t have a tutorial and learned from reading up on it at diystompboxes many years ago. If you google acid etch pedal there should be many video tutorials out there. Or you could google how to reverse acid etch pedal and you should get results for forum threads. It’s really easy to do after some practice but is somewhat of a messy process. I can try to make a video the next time I etch though...


----------

